# Pregnant?



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

Does this dalmatian molly look pregnant?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

possibly but she looks very young. 
where is the male did you just get her?


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

I only snapped her because her belly looked rounder compared to the other females in the tank.. I have a very active male dalmatian molly that has been trying to have his way with all the dalmatian ladies in the tank


----------

